# [Maple] Weird menu behaviour



## fonz (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this, but it seemed the most appropriate.

Anyway: I'm using Maple 12 and I've noticed several times now that after having used it for a while, the menus are getting all screwy. They still display alright, but the menu and the mouse pointer completely lose sync, in other words: in order to select a menu item you need to move the mouse much lower than that item, sometimes even outside the entire menu. Also, sometimes selection of a menu option appears not to be working at all.

I'm using the Worksheet mode, so perhaps this is a Java issue?

Has anyone else had this problem?

Alphons


----------

